# Add'l storm windows for Andersen



## rjs5134 (Jan 28, 2007)

I have, almost exclusively, insulated, double pain Andersen tilt windows.  Is there an insert like the screen insert that is glass to increase winter efficiency or could one be custom made??  I'm sure I could make these inserts but would they create a problem with a non-sealed third glass pain?  Would they trap moisture and cause premature window deterioration?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello Rob:
The third pane would create condensation problems with the Andersen window and, if you attach anything to the outside of the window, you would violate the vinyl cladding exposing the wood frame to moisture and rot. If they were mounted on the inside the condensation would go directly on the wood and cause swelling and rot.

You can hang a quilted material like you would hang draperies or they could be held tight to the casing on all four sides. Then you could open the ones that the sun will shine in for solar gain and close those not exposed to the sun. Certainly close all of them at night. This would have the effect of adding insulation to the windows.
Glenn


----------



## rjs5134 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thx Glenn, kinda what I figured.


----------



## brasspike (Nov 19, 2007)

glennjanie said:


> Hello Rob:
> The third pane would create condensation problems with the Andersen window and, if you attach anything to the outside of the window, you would violate the vinyl cladding exposing the wood frame to moisture and rot. If they were mounted on the inside the condensation would go directly on the wood and cause swelling and rot.
> 
> You can hang a quilted material like you would hang draperies or they could be held tight to the casing on all four sides. Then you could open the ones that the sun will shine in for solar gain and close those not exposed to the sun. Certainly close all of them at night. This would have the effect of adding insulation to the windows.
> Glenn



Unfortunatly Anderson windows are junk. I was fooled by the name brand. Yes, they do need storm windows to protect them. Rotting caused by adding storm windows should not be an issue because they rot quite well on their own. I had contacted Anderson concerning adding storm windows to protect them. anderson wanted to know what the problem was. When I told them that the windows were rotting they explained that certian parts of the outside window required painting even though they were sold as maintaince free and promptly discontinued communications with me. Poor windows, poor, service, and now ihave to replace them! Use the storm windows if you can find them. It can't hurt!


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello Brasspike:
We used to use the Anderson windows and indeed had problems with them. However, there is one letter that makes the difference. Anders*o*n windows were a 'knock-off' made in Owensboro, KY; while the Anders*e*n is the real deal. They have a working warranty on them as opposed to a *Limited* warrranty. Andersen is the gold standard of quality. I have heard too many window representatives close their message with "They're just as good as an Andersen Window".
Glenn


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello Charles:
Yes the company is still making windows but their logo now includes a sun.
No, I don't work for Andersen (wish I had worked for them, I'm convinced they are a good company). I was around when they first came out with the window weld, where they used 2 panes of glass welded together, no aluminum spacer, no organic sealer; just glass welded to glass. They still say they never had a failure of the seal; lots of others can't say that.
Glenn


----------



## mockswede (Jan 24, 2009)

Any more updates to this option.  I've had AndersEn windows on townhouse since 1988 and on our house since 1993.  The original doublehung Narrowlines.  NEVER had a problem.  Also have French door and two bay windows.  I, too, am looking for glazing to replace Andersen screens for use as storm windows.  I have to disagree with 'glennjanie' above; I'm very doubtful that installing them with existing rabbet at top and some sort of hook and eye on the two lower sides would cause ANY problem with moisture infiltration with these vinyl over wood windows.  There would be only a 'tight' fit, not 'air tight' on the sides and bottom that would allow any moisture escaping the doublehung windows to dissipate.  Even IF moisture collected, it would be frozen on the coldest surface, which would be the storm pane.  Sure, this frozen moisture must increase the water vapor pressure between the storm and doublehung windows, but at typical temperatures and indoor and outdoor ambient humidities, this would be LOW.  Good old Boyle's and Charles' Laws!  So, I doubt that the exterior surfaces of the moving window parts would experience any 'moisture' level that would cause any issue.  If the storm pane addition to the rest of the window does 'collect moisture' of the liquid type, it will simply gravity drain down and out the lower sill.  If lexan or another polycarbonate or other suitable glazing, or any non tempered glass, for that matter, were used, these could always have 'weep/vent' holes drilled with appropriate bit at the lower corners.  Just like metal vents inserted into plywood panels my grandfather used to hang over his camp windows in the winter to prevent winter storm (and vandalism) damage to the glazings.  They kept out the squirrels, etc, too.  This is an unheated building with mortar-jointed fieldstone wall and cement floor cellar on swamp fill.  Never have had a wood rot or paint peel issue with these windows.  However, if I cannot find these exterior storm windows, I'm also looking at INTERIOR storm windows that are permanently mounted and sold as sound proofing storm windows, as an alternative.

BTW.  The AndersOn and AndersEn window manufacturer name differential pointed out by 'glennjanie' and 'brasspike' are perfectly correct, except for, maybe,  the 'problems' with AndersEn.  These names reflect the differences between Swedes and Norwegians, though NOT the workmanship or reputation of either nationality.  SONS are Swedes; SENS are Norwegians.  This camp of which I mention was built by a Swede, my grandfather, and the fieldstone fireplace in it was built by a Norwegian.  See, the Nobel PEACE prize, DOES have lasting meaning!


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome MockSwede:
You appear to have a good grasp of your needs of storm windows and I have to agree with you. I had storm windows of my own invention added to our wood windows this winter. There were six windows that were too narrow for stock storms and I didn't want to spend the price of custom made windows. We have lived here eighteen years now and had never opened any of the windows in question. I bought single strength glass panels to fit the openings, faucet washers and stainless steel screws to hold them in place and had two faucet washers laid under the bottom of the glass for weep and vent control. My contractor did an impecable job with it and we have had wonderful results with the new 'storms'.
Glenn


----------



## brasilmom (Feb 9, 2009)

mockswede said:


> BTW.  The AndersOn and AndersEn window manufacturer name differential pointed out by 'glennjanie' and 'brasspike' are perfectly correct, except for, maybe,  the 'problems' with AndersEn.



Pardon me, but are the AndersOn window still being manufactured? I am trying to Google them and cannot get a hit.

Thanks. Be well

Miriam


----------



## jdougn (Feb 10, 2009)

Rob,

Your question about storm windows is interesting. In your part of the country there may be companies making quilted window coverings such as Glenn suggested. Online Google "window quilts" or you can go to Home of Window Quilt® Insulated Window Shades.
If you use the storm window you will probably get some "fogging" or condensation on the glass. Just keep an eye out for any developing problems.

On the other hand, with good quality double pane windows you shouldn't see a huge tempurature difference when adding a storm window or window quilt. Perhaps try one storm window or quilt first and hang matched thermometers on each. I would be very interested in seeing the results.

Thanks, Doug


----------



## lldelage (Feb 10, 2009)

Window Quilts are so much more effective than new windows. They have been around for thirty years and were standard equipment in our first passive solar town house. We installed them soon after moving into this much larger house. Once you have experienced them, you will never live without them. They recently started selling on the web. Just google window quilt.


----------



## flhpi96 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes Anderson does make storm windows for there double hung windows, I purchased them when I had addiation added to our house, Now I have to replace one of them that blow off in a wind storm last year, Just got off phone with Anderson $140.-- from them and $95.14 fpr just the glass pain. What a pain the price of everything goes up.


----------



## Ron6519 (Oct 10, 2012)

rjs5134 said:


> I have, almost exclusively, insulated, double pain Andersen tilt windows.  Is there an insert like the screen insert that is glass to increase winter efficiency or could one be custom made??  I'm sure I could make these inserts but would they create a problem with a non-sealed third glass pain?  Would they trap moisture and cause premature window deterioration?
> 
> Thanks
> Rob



Andersen makes a storm unit that fits right into the slot the screen now sits.
They've made this for 30 + years.
If you have future questions about any manufacturer's products, contact them directly and avoid uninformed internet responses.
Ron


----------



## billfrompa (Jun 21, 2013)

I presently have 11 Andersen storm windows f various sizes for sale. I replaced the Andersen windows with vinyl pocket replacements using the old Andersen frames and the storm windows, which fit in place of the Andersen screens, would no longer fit properly. 6 36" x 55", 2 32" x 55", 2 32" x 47" and 1 28" x 47."


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Jun 22, 2013)

Craigslist is your friend here.


----------

